# Cool Tamron Patent



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 21, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/cool-tamron-patent/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/cool-tamron-patent/"></a></div>
<p>I know, I said “cool” and Tamron in the same sentence. It’s true though.</p>
<p>Want to IS/VC your lenses? Just add this converter!</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-6053" title="20110221_tc_tamron" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/20110221_tc_tamron.gif" alt="" width="234" height="224" /></p>
<ul>
<li>Applications from Tamron</li>
<li>Patent Publication No. 2001-33692, 2001-33693, 2001-116994</li>
<li>Actuator and a shake correction</li>
<li>Power the camera from the supply, or battery use</li>
<li>With ON-OFF switch</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2011-02-21#more"><strong>Google Translated Link</strong></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## goodmane (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't find a link but I'm positive Nikon has has similar patents regarding IS in an adapter / teleconverter for maybe 10-20 years?! 

Wonder how Tamron have managed to get similar?!


----------



## afrank99 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Cool Tamron Patent - from 2001?*

A patent no of "2001-33692" lets me think that this is a patent from 2001.
So I don't expect that there will be a product...


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 21, 2011)

If it worked without degrading the optics or light, they would sell like hotcakes. Be nice if it were more than a dream and makes it to the market. 

Holding my breath...


----------



## spam (Feb 21, 2011)

Reminds me of Contax AX


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 21, 2011)

goodmane said:


> I can't find a link but I'm positive Nikon has has similar patents regarding IS in an adapter / teleconverter for maybe 10-20 years?!
> 
> Wonder how Tamron have managed to get similar?!



Patents must be specific, not just a idea. Thats why you see oll the actual values for lens groups in a lens patent. If you can achieve the same goal as a existing patent using a different formula, there is no conflict. Being similar is allowed as long as you do not copy specific key features.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 21, 2011)

> A patent no of "2001-33692" lets me think that this is a patent from 2001.
> So I don't expect that there will be a product...



I think you are correct. I don't know Japanese, but the Google Translation has some phrases in there that seem to be a tip-off that the blogger was talking about past patents:



> I suddenly thought I checked, the patent application seems to be sure. Image stabilization is likely to be no edge from Tamron, *more than 10 years ago*. It seems after all was not released. Various reasons are considered, then the Tamron may have had no image stabilization technology.



Sure sounds to me that this is not about a new patent application. Too bad. It could make the Canon 400mm non-IS pretty appealing.


----------



## match14 (Mar 1, 2011)

As it is a teleconverter I take it this would increase focal length as well as add IS/VC?


----------

